# can't carry a certain sex?



## Minnyb

Hi there,
I just wondered whether anyone esle on here was convinced that they couldn't carry a certain sex? 
I've never had any problems conceiving and had four daughters very easily with my husband. But when I did some research into diet to influence males, specific timing and positioning and we became pregnant I became sure I was carrying a boy. At my dating scan I was told the baby had died early on. I did the diet etc again, and at six weeks lost another baby. When this (my seventh pregnancy) ran smoothly I wondered once again if I'd lose but felt so much more 'pregnant' than with the previous two. I had my suspicions that I was again carrying a little girl and it was confirmed yesterday. I have this awful haunting feeling that my body rejected the other two as they were boys which hurts unbearably. I've heard that this can sometimes be the case and that womens' bodies can reject the Y chromosome. There is only one boy in our family of 8 grandchildren so I wonder if some families have a pattern. Has anyone any thoughts? I know many people are sceptical about this theory but wouldn't it explain family gender trends like this?


----------



## K4tiemay

I really am unsure, all the females of my generation in my family have girls, my sister has 4 girls and has miscarried twice. I miscarried once and now I am pregnant. I don't know the sex of my baby as they couldn't tell (but a large part of me thinks this is because its a girl and lady parts are harder to see when legs are closed).

I always thought the theory was rubbish, but now I wonder, there certainly are many women who only have children of one gender, and there is now considered to be a correlation, but I'm not sure if miscarriages are considered to be linked. I'll try to let you know what my little one turns out to be :)


----------



## JulianasMommy

I have thought this same thing!


----------



## LittleGriffin

My sister miscarried her first pregnancy and then had my nephew no problem. She then miscarried 2 more times and her doctor said it was possible she couldn't carry girls (even though nobody knew if the MC's were girls or boys!) but she got pregnant again and had a girl and then got pregnant by accident and it was another girl!!


----------



## sarah986

Hi jus came across this thread. Hope you dont mind me coming in here. Im just after a mmc and waiting for a d and c. Anyway i know a lady who cannot carry boys. She lost the 1st one, not sure how far along she was then the other at 28 weeks. She found out after the second that her body starts to reject the y chromosome and baby dies. She already has a girl. Hope this helps.xx


----------



## Minnyb

I'm so sorry about your miscarriage sarah986. You have my complete sympathies and I remember how awful it is. I had to have a d and c with my first mc. I've heard of similar stories before, but whenever you mention it to medical professionals they always say 'there's no evidence to prove it.' I guess I should be grateful I lost mine in the first trimester unlike the poor lady you know. Thank you for you imput.


----------



## hopeandpray

Hi I'm fairly sure that this is possible. There are genetic disorders that only effect one sex or effect one more than the other. It could be that the effected gender could not be carried to term. Not completely certain though


----------



## sparkle

I have heard this before. I have wondered if maybe I can't carry girls...


----------



## Funnymummy3

I'm curious about this too. I lost 2 babies then had a girl me and OH did the same thing all the things that supposedly help Conceive a boy and had another mc then when not doing it as strictly got pregnant, baby is now 20wks and been told it's a girl. I wonder so much if it's because I cnt have a boy. It's nothing in the family because my for 4 generations on both sides there r more boys than girls. I'm the only one in my family who has kids so far so I don't know If I'm having all the girls others couldn't have.


----------



## Minnyb

Funnymummy3 said:


> I'm curious about this too. I lost 2 babies then had a girl me and OH did the same thing all the things that supposedly help Conceive a boy and had another mc then when not doing it as strictly got pregnant, baby is now 20wks and been told it's a girl. I wonder so much if it's because I cnt have a boy. It's nothing in the family because my for 4 generations on both sides there r more boys than girls. I'm the only one in my family who has kids so far so I don't know If I'm having all the girls others couldn't have.

Thanks for your imput. I'm convinced of this theory and have even been told by my GP that it's all a little odd and perhaps the case for me! I read online that nine out of ten miscarriages are boys as they're weaker earlier on, which shows we were most likely carrying them before we lost. Whether it was our bodies rejecting them or an issue with the fetus itself will always be a mystery. My sister has had one boy, but we're still predominantly a girl orientated family. Perhaps this is a odd gene that gets passed on or something? I was told it was unlikely it would ever be proven and I think is only ever diagnosed after second trimester miscarriages. I certainly live with a constant guilt though.:(


----------



## Minnyb

kafeis said:


> :happydance::happydance:

????? I hope I'm mistaken, but this could be viewed as highly insensitive, this is an unsetting topic...


----------

